# Prince2 and Project management type work or self employed freelance admin??



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I am in the early stages of my Spousal visa application in the UK. Im not due to do my medical or police check til the end of next month.

I have a long work history in high profile campaigns - working for Comic Relief as a project Manager, Working for London underground on innovation projects and currently working for a local authority setting up a Public Service mutual.

So all a bit varied - but the bottom line is that im used to running projects and managing.

I have good experience but no formal qualifications. I have considered getting a Prince2 Foundation and then Practitioners certification. I can organise to do the courses over the next couple months. But its not cheap.

Is it worth doing this - Is Prince2 recognized in Australia at all?

I do a certain amount of freelance admin online so am not worries about having absolutely no income, and my husbands employer has just expanded out to Australia so he can just keep his job and move out there. 

I hate the idea of being an unemployed housewifey type though!! So am torn between getting a good PM qualification or trying to expand my online admin work into something more profitable. (As an idea i work for clients around the globe doing admin - and have earned a little over £300 in the last month doing it in my spare time - and have turned a number of people down for work)

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------

